# Propane



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm having issues getting fuel delivered, anybody else?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Specific issue? 

Emailed yesterday. Replied they would be delivering in the next day or two.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m sitting at 10% after ordering a refill a week ago. 

I have had to fight Ferrell Gas every time I’ve ordered this year. And had to fight to get the price I locked in back in the summer. No fan of Ferrell Gas.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Switch. They hate loosing your business. Especially when they gotta come remove your tank


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I need to switch to the natural gas that runs down the road now. My house is far enough off the road I was quoted 5k last summer to run the line to the house. Need to go ahead and pull the trigger on that. Tired of the propane game.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Botiz said:


> I’m sitting at 10% after ordering a refill a week ago.
> 
> I have had to fight Ferrell Gas every time I’ve ordered this year. And had to fight to get the price I locked in back in the summer. No fan of Ferrell Gas.


I pre-payed FerretGas the last 2 years. Trying to contact them over the phone was useless around New Years


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I can get them on the phone, I just can’t get them in my driveway haha. Guess what I’ll be doing today?


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Guy showed up with 3% on his truck. Driver wondered why I was last on the route when I'm the furthest away.

He said if he filled my tank first, and the one in town when he drives out of last, he could just get refilled and finish off his route
He had to come back in a couple days.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Switch. They hate loosing your business. Especially when they gotta come remove your tank


This. A few years ago wasn't getting much response so called new company. They came right out, switched tanks and have had good service since. Old company wasn't happy, 'why didn't you call'.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Botiz said:


> I need to switch to the natural gas that runs down the road now. My house is far enough off the road I was quoted 5k last summer to run the line to the house. Need to go ahead and pull the trigger on that. Tired of the propane game.


Cost me about 4k when I did mine about 10 years ago. DTE told us that with the price difference we would cover the costs in about 4 years. I think it was about 2.5. We and several neighbors had begged for them to run gas lines down our road, and they said that there weren't enough customers to make it worth their while. We gave up, and then one day out of the blue 3 or 4 years later...here they came.

Make the switch ASAP. Propane cost is whack.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

vans said:


> I'm having issues getting fuel delivered, anybody else?


Switched to Corrigan years ago....have not had a problem since.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Botiz said:


> I need to switch to the natural gas that runs down the road now. My house is far enough off the road I was quoted 5k last summer to run the line to the house. Need to go ahead and pull the trigger on that. Tired of the propane game.


Had similar situation 20 yrs ago. They ran gas down the road, would cost me a few K to bring it back 700' to the house. No worries about getting filled and cheaper than propane. Put it off a couple years and ended up moving before doing it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Been with Coyne for 25 years no issues.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> Switched to Corrigan years ago....have not had a problem since.


Our Propane company (Holton's) was awesome. They beat or matched the price of all the competitors that tried to steal us away. Local guys that would come out the day you called. They just couldn't compete with natural gas.

If I recall correctly, we were up to about $320.month on our last contract (the budget plan where you pay the same amount every month and they reconcile the difference at the end of the year). When gas came through, our propane contract was almost up and we were looking at getting bumped to $340/month. 

Once we switched to gas, I don't think we have ever had a bill over $200. (It's on autopay)

So in July my propane bill would have been 340 and my gas bill is only maybe 60.
In January my propane bill would have been 340 and my gas bill is about 190.

You can imagine how quickly we recouped our 4k hookup fee.

I don't know where propane prices are today, but the difference back then was astronomical.

I love propane, just not for the house if gas is available. Guys get scared off by the hookup fee, especially if you are off the road a bit. But it is worth every penny if you plan on living there for 3 or 4 years. Makes resale better too.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i'm new to the propane game.. not even sure who we have lol. Apparently the boss signed us up for autofill. They came out without me even asking a couple weeks ago and filled us up. Wasn't even under 50%. Not a fan of these prices on propane though! Since then we have added weather stripping to all of the doors to help keep the house insulated. We just moved into this house in November so we are still learning about it.

natural gas isn't an option where we are at the moment sadly, but only time will tell i guess


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

25 years ago me and my neighbor had gas installed, she never hooked up, I did , my daughter bought her house last year , first thing I did was get it hook up for her , called them to come and remove the tank , 3 different times they didn’t show up , there service sucks


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Botiz said:


> I’m sitting at 10% after ordering a refill a week ago.
> 
> I have had to fight Ferrell Gas every time I’ve ordered this year. And had to fight to get the price I locked in back in the summer. No fan of Ferrell Gas.


Been with Ferrell quite a few years no issues whatsoever. What area are you in? SE Sanilac me.
Also I'm a tank owner. Not that that makes any difference. It might though because if they don't come and fill I will go to somebody else LOL


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We use Ferrell at our cabin. When we call, they always tell us they'll be out within a week, and they always come in about 3-4 days. But if I had the option of using Natural Gas, I'd be all over it. You never run out, never have to call for refills, and it works great. Throw in a Gennie that works on Natural Gas, and you really don't have to worry about bad weather affecting your home, unless it causes a tree to fall on it, or lightning strikes it. And propane wouldn't prevent either of those things. lol

I did cut it pretty close with our propane a couple fills ago. We were at something like 15%, and power went out, which kicked our Gennie on. That sucks up propane quickly, especially when combined with the furnace running in cold weather. But Ferrell got us refilled before the gage hit 5%, so we were fine.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

My current place had propane when we moved 6-7 years ago. Coming from natural gas, it was a very unpleasant transition, as I’d go through about two $1500 tank fill-ups a year. NG came through about 2 years ago and we were probably the first around to jump ship on the tank and have it hooked up. Ran about $3,000 to switch over. Same house, same insulation, same thermostat setting, and now my largest monthly bill might be $120… and that’s only a few months out of the year, and includes my garage/shop on its own modine.

If you have NG at the street, I wouldn’t even blink. Just do it.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

We have been using Ferrel at our cottage up North and have never had any issues. They have been great to work with. Had my tank filled 2 weeks ago, called and told them that I needed my tank filled and they were out within a week.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd go with Strickland propane personally.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Bought 2 tanks and would summer fill one each year. Then they did away with the cheap summer fill rates so I installed a wood boiler. The boiler payed for itself in a few years and I will fill a tank in around 8 years now.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> Felt good telling them to get their stuff off my property and they couldn't charge me to dump them.


Reminds me of when I did make the switch to gas. I called Holton's to come get their tank. They asked if they could have a week, as they were busy. I said no problem. About 3 weeks later I called and asked them if they forgot about me. They said they would be out by the end of the week. Another 2 weeks went by. Then I grabbed the tank with my FIL's backhoe and put it out at the road next to the driveway. I gave them another call and told them that I wouldn't responsible if somebody else decided they wanted the tank. Amazing how the tank was picked up the next day.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just had my propane tank topped off. Called and 4 days later I was full. Never no issues with Crystal Flash. I burn wood for heat but in a heart beat, I'd jump to natural gas if it was offered. I spend 800.00 a year(winter) in wood. Propane is 2400.00. Not sure what natural gas would be but guessing in the 1200.00 range annually due to appliances. 1000.00 probably just in heat cost. Wood cost is a bit higher if chains, gas/oil and saw maintenance was added in.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had Amerigas for some time now without issues. I do hate the tank rental I keep getting hit with. I called Gary Oil last year just to investigate and they didn't bother to call back. Sorta tells me I don't want them.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have Amerigas also. Ordered a fill at my cabin Sunday. Not there yet but I think I left my self enough time in the case of a delay. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Deer camp in the UP, southern Marquette county. We are 4 miles off the nearest county maintained road. We had a 500 gallon tank. We were not having the tank filled often enough, so they removed the 500 gallon tank & replaced it with a 250 gallon tank. Now they have to come out more often. I still cannot figure out how that makes sense.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah we had to size ours so they fill it a few times a year or else they want to hit us for a tank rental charge. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

propbuster said:


> Deer camp in the UP, southern Marquette county. We are 4 miles off the nearest county maintained road. We had a 500 gallon tank. We were not having the tank filled often enough, so they removed the 500 gallon tank & replaced it with a 250 gallon tank. Now they have to come out more often. I still cannot figure out how that makes sense.


Probably because other people DO use more than you do and need a 500 pound pig. I'm in the same boat. I don't use much but have a 500 pounder. I'm on a 200 lb contract so only need to use 200 lbs a year. They wouldn't bring me out a 200 lb tank because they said there out of them. They just left me with a 500 lb tank. I'd much rather have alot smaller tank since I only use one tank per year.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

When we moved back to MI, one of the few stipulation I had was no bottle in the yard. One of the few battles I won when we were looking at houses.

That crap is expensive


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

We’ve had propane forever with a local supplier, who I’ve known a long time. They’ve always been competitive and we lock in and prepay for the year to get the best rate.

If you only have propane for a heat source, it’s worth looking into an air to air heat pump for heat and AC. We’ve cut our propane bill dramatically because the heat pump does all of our heating down to 20 degrees. Our pump is 6-7 years old and there’s been dramatic improvement in technology since to make them even more efficient. A friend had one installed last year and I think he said his does all their heating to 10 degrees.

If temp goes below your set point your propane furnace will kick in and operate until you go back above your set point, then the heat pump kicks in again. 

Hard to figure out the savings with all the variables, but it seems $500 a year has been what I’ve guessed.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

How much is the heat pump, and how long does it take to recoup the investment in savings?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Got filled up Saturday. All set until next year.


----------

